# Elect our next moderator!!!  the members pick!



## Zeek (May 29, 2012)

ok guys this thread I will leave open for 3 days!!  I want you to pick one member who you think would make a good moderator for the board.  This is the first time this has ever been done on any board that I am aware of but in the end we go by a policy that our members are the very top of the food chain here so who better to pick the cops than them?? 

 For me there are so many of our guys who deserve to be mods and could easily do a much better job than myself at helping to run the board. I am staying out of the voting and will only jump in to break a tie!

 This will end Friday at 8pm eastern time!!  Lets hear it!!

 Plz exclude sponsors from this as it would be too much of a conflict of interests although I can think of a few that would make awesome mods. Reps are ok but if you get voted in you will have to remove your sig if it promotes one sponsor over another.

 plz no funny business or games of signing up a new name just to vote or Big herm will be all over you like a fly on shit


----------



## Zeek (May 30, 2012)

iok guys on herms advice I had to change the criteria up a little, each member can nominate up to 3 different people!  the actual voting will be a poll and private since it is the best way to handle such a thing.

 Sorry for deleting the ones who already nominated one person but since the rules have changed this way seems better.


 So plz guys pick 3 guys each that you think would be great mods, you can even nominate yourself


----------



## Malevolence (May 30, 2012)

Hurt Georgia and myself


----------



## Zeek (May 30, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> Hurt Georgia and myslef



 3 excellent choices!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 30, 2012)

GFunky, Hurt and Ezekiel


----------



## LeanHerm (May 30, 2012)

Hurt dark colt


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 30, 2012)

hockey , g funk, pikki


----------



## Solid Snake (May 30, 2012)

Hurt. Darkside. Georgia.


----------



## Pikiki (May 30, 2012)

Dark, Hurt, Georgia (Bobby Bass)


----------



## CLSMTH700 (May 30, 2012)

kane, clsmth700, pikiki


----------



## Zeek (May 30, 2012)

LMAO @ Bobby Bass!

 Wonder if a big fish got him yet?


----------



## PFM (May 30, 2012)

Bodybuilder.


----------



## Pikiki (May 30, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> LMAO @ Bobby Bass!
> 
> Wonder if a big fish got him yet?



lol Prolly yes cause I haven`t seeing on the chat for few days....


----------



## Jada (May 30, 2012)

Hurt dark Kane


----------



## Hurt (May 30, 2012)

Gfunky, Darkside, Kane


----------



## Zeek (May 30, 2012)

damn this is going to be a tough vote!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 30, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> damn this is going to be a tough vote!!


 
If you'd like I can just edit everyone's posts to the same name


----------



## Zeek (May 30, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you'd like I can just edit everyone's posts to the same name



 lol  curious on your prediction of the winner though! hit me up on messenger or Pm and let me know who you think POB!


----------



## Pikiki (May 30, 2012)

I got a good feeling on who is gona be....


----------



## Georgia (May 30, 2012)

Pikiki, Male (paco), orrrrr gfunky. I like all the fellas here so it doesn't matter to me! All would be great additions to the mod team. Sorry though guys I've been up in ATL with the girl and her family. Went by to massage Zeek also. Very hairy man.


----------



## Zeek (May 30, 2012)

former hairy man G!!  I'm slick as a baby's ass for the summer


----------



## Kane_Red_Machine (May 30, 2012)

Ezekiel is a fair and balanced choice. IMO. 

not Kane is a bad*ss guy...


----------



## LeanHerm (May 31, 2012)

Kane as well.  I forgot about you buddy.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (May 31, 2012)

oh i forgot zeek?



Kane_Red_Machine said:


> Ezekiel is a fair and balanced choice. IMO.
> 
> not Kane is a bad*ss guy...


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 31, 2012)

Yeah my votes for zeek. Lol you guys know Ezekiel's already a mod right? He's got a reg act that he hangs out with us bottom feeders and then switches to his mod act to lay the smack down on dat ass.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 31, 2012)

Zeek is our Admin guys... If we made him a mod that would be a demotion of two levels lol...  I was kidding when I said ezekiel.


----------



## Georgia (May 31, 2012)

I say make POB admin also


----------



## Zeek (May 31, 2012)

Georgia said:


> I say make POB admin also



 he pretty much is just with a blue tint to his name

 Excellent choices! keep em coming guys!


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 31, 2012)

My votes for my penis.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jun 1, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Yeah my votes for zeek. Lol you guys know Ezekiel's already a mod right? He's got a reg act that he hangs out with us bottom feeders and then switches to his mod act to lay the smack down on dat ass.



well said lol. and yes i knew that about Z


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 1, 2012)

Ya i vote for colts penis as well. Lol


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 1, 2012)

^^^  Shocker!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 1, 2012)

What's can I say? My penis moderates the hell outta things.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2012)

Bump!

Ends tonight at 8PM my time. If you haven't voted... vote!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 1, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Bump!
> 
> Ends tonight at 8PM my time. If you haven't voted... vote!



Quick question? the nomination is the vote? or is a poll so you can vote for the nominees??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Quick question? the nomination is the vote? or is a poll so you can vote for the nominees??



I am pretty sure that the three names each member gave here was their vote.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2012)

I just added up the votes and will PM Zeek. He'll make the official announcement in the Board News Section so keep an eye out for the next Moderator!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 3, 2012)

No he said he was gonna make a poll!! This is just to get an idea who everyone wants.  Then make a pool cuz not a lot of people voted.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> No he said he was gonna make a poll!! This is just to get an idea who everyone wants.  Then make a pool cuz not a lot of people voted.



Not a lot of people voted... How is that different then any other election? Decisions are made by those who show up. And you're just pissed cause of the avi thing... Not sure if you realize this bro. YOU CAN CHANGE YOUR OWN FUCKING AVI BACK!! LOL...


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 3, 2012)

No I will not.  I'm stuborn.  Plus I like the fucked up avis. So whoever is doing it is doing a great job. Lol.


----------

